# Leung Ting/Leung Sheung Feud?



## Marnetmar (Feb 12, 2014)

I've heard that part of the reason Leung Ting formed his own system of WC was because he and Leung Sheung ended up having a feud, but I can't seem to find any info on it.

Would anyone be able to enlighten me on this?


----------



## geezer (Feb 13, 2014)

Marnetmar said:


> I've heard that part of the reason Leung Ting formed his own system of WC was because he and Leung Sheung ended up having a feud, but I can't seem to find any info on it.
> 
> Would anyone be able to enlighten me on this?



Yes, there was a_ lot _of animosity between the young Leung Ting and his first teacher, Leung Sheung, although that's not why Leung Ting chose the "WT" spelling for his teaching system. In fact I've heard some pretty shocking things over the years involving the relationships between Leung Sheung, Grandmaster Yip Man and Leung Ting. If true, then _all_ of these individuals have a dark side. But the truth is hard to know. One thing I can say is that when I first trained with LT in the early 80's he would not speak the name of Leung Sheung or allow us to do so either.

Interestingly, according to one story, this well known feud actually _benefitted_ the young Leung Ting. At that time, Grandmaster Yip _also_ had a very serious conflict with Leung Sheung. The story is that, knowing how much Leung Sheung disliked young Ting, Grandmaster Yip walked into Leung Sheung's class and announced that he was accepting Ting as a student, gravely humiliating Leung Sheung. In fact, as Leung Ting related the story, is was Grandmaster Yip's anger with Leung Sheung, and not Leung Ting's own ability, that allowed him this opportunity to become Yip Man's last closed-door student.


----------



## Marnetmar (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for sharing that Geezer! That's really interesting, now I'm quite curious as to what the source of any animosity between Leung Sheung and Leung Ting _and_ GM Yip. 

I'm definitely not a 'chun historian but everything I've read suggests that Leung Sheung was basically the most likable guy in the world


----------



## geezer (Feb 14, 2014)

Well, likeable or not, everybody has issues. And "nice guys" tend to make poor martial artists.


...and for what it's worth, most people say I'm a nice guy.


----------



## yak sao (Feb 14, 2014)

geezer said:


> Well, likeable or not, everybody has issues. And "nice guys" tend to make poor martial artists.
> 
> 
> ...and for what it's worth, most people say I'm a nice guy.




If it would make you feel better, I could call you a rotten SOB.


----------



## wtxs (Feb 14, 2014)

yak sao said:


> If it would make you feel better, I could call you a rotten SOB.



OR ... an OLD and ROTTEN SOB!


----------

